# A few of Mrs. Fireman’s cakes from the past.



## fireman32

Birthdays, weddings and grooms cakes.


----------



## fireman32




----------



## fireman32




----------



## fireman32




----------



## fireman32




----------



## Hilsman

Unbelievable


----------



## StikEm

That is hard to even believe... what a talent!


----------



## elfiii

Holy cow! Those are incredible!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

True artist!


----------



## Mars

I think there should be a Mrs Fireman cake sticky thread to keep all of her amazing talent in one place. Im so impressed with everything I've seen.


----------



## SLY22

Wow!!! The work put into each one of those is incredible!! Just amazing!!


----------



## jaydawg

What talent! What an artist!…they’re so amazing I wouldn’t care what they taste like but I’m sure they are all delicious!  Enjoy seeing every creation


----------



## Hoss

Be mighty hard to cut into those.  Real works of art.


----------



## elfiii

Mars said:


> I think there should be a Mrs Fireman cake sticky thread to keep all of her amazing talent in one place. Im so impressed with everything I've seen.



Done!


----------



## fireman32




----------



## fireman32




----------



## fireman32




----------



## slow motion

Wow. Her talent is amazing.


----------



## Madman

Those are beautiful!


----------



## Hoss

Just curiou, ever dropped one?  You’re still married, so I guessing no.


----------



## redeli

Outstanding


----------



## WaltL1

Just incredible. Seems a shame to cut one to get a piece!


----------



## fireman32

Hoss said:


> Just curiou, ever dropped one?  You’re still married, so I guessing no.


Knock on wood, not yet. We’ve had two close calls though.  Also, you’d be surprised at the terrible access some venues have. Cakes do not care for pot holes and stairs.
And rough roads will test your relationship,?


----------



## fireman32

One of the most labor intensive cakes she’s done. 80 plus hours, all the flowers are handmade. Wedding a bridal shower cakes.


----------



## fireman32

The reason she no longer offers cupcakes.


----------



## fireman32




----------



## fireman32

What a delivery looks like.


----------



## Iwannashoot

Wow. Just wow. Tell her congrats on making Paymaster's hall of fame!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

How the heck do you ship a cake like those or do you ?


----------



## fireman32

Gadestroyer74 said:


> How the heck do you ship a cake like those or do you ?


Weddings are delivered and assembled on site, depending on size of the cake.  Birthday cakes are delivered or picked up by the customer.  Never have shipped one.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Thanks for sharing .Been telling my wife about these cakes for a while. Very talented lady you have there


----------



## shea900

That is hard to get your head around!


----------



## georgia_home

Your mrs is an artist! Beautiful creations.


----------



## Geffellz18

Unbelievable talent…Wow!


----------



## Mars

fireman32 said:


> What a delivery looks like.View attachment 1140127



I bet those trips really raise the pucker factor.


----------



## Mike 65

Your wife has God giving gift! Truly talented. My hats off to her.


----------



## pjciii

You could knock me over with A feather in awe of the talent Mrs Fireman has.


----------



## gadeerwoman

This brilliant talented lady needs her own tv show ! Thanks for putting this in a special sticky so we can keep up with these. How could you bear to cut into one of these masterpieces? I am amazed every time I see one of her creations.


----------



## dslc6487

WOW!!!!!!!  These are beyond impressive.  Lady sure does have a very unique talent.  Thank you so much for sharing these awesome pictures.......


----------



## Jim Thompson

Please keep adding to this thread. I don't care for cake, but I love artistic talent and she seriously has it!


----------



## GA1dad

Awesome talent!!!!


----------



## Big7

fireman32 said:


> View attachment 1140102View attachment 1140103


She's a genius.

She needs to have a show on one of the big food channel networks.

She'd be a celebrity and making millions in short order.

Never seen anything close to her creations.


----------



## 4HAND

The detail is incredible! 
She's an artist.


----------



## fireman32

First birthday.


----------



## elfiii

Wow!


----------



## Duff

Ridiculous is what it is 

Attention to detail is amazing!


----------



## fireman32




----------



## fireman32




----------



## Buck70

Wow, just wow!


----------



## Silver Britches

Awesome talent! Awesome cakes!


----------



## blood on the ground

Unbelievable! She is a true artist!


----------



## pjciii

What the frick. You posting old/past cakes so our minds can be further blown. Outstanding!


----------



## 4HAND

Amazing!


----------



## Raylander

Outstanding!


----------



## fireman32

pjciii said:


> What the frick. You posting old/past cakes so our minds can be further blown. Outstanding!


Kinda sorta, everything from page 3 on, is and will be new cakes.


----------



## Theturtle

fireman32 said:


> Kinda sorta, everything from page 3 on, is and will be new cakes.


That big wedding cake you said took 80 hours how much did it cost just curious


----------



## elfiii

I hope she's getting real good money for these cakes!


----------



## fireman32




----------



## fireman32




----------



## fireman32




----------



## CaptKeith

This is amazing artistry!  Thank you for sharing it with us!


----------



## fireman32




----------



## LTZ25

I could not make myself cut on of those , I'm amazed with her talent .


----------



## gb1194

Talent! Pure talent!


----------



## hopper

Holy Cow!! Those are impressive. She must be well known in that buisness with talent like that. Watched those shows were Duff vs The Cake Boss. Looks like she could easily top some of those cakes.


----------



## fireman32




----------



## fireman32

I highly recommend not putting cakes on single cylinder pedestals!


----------



## Hoss

fireman32 said:


> I highly recommend not putting cakes on single cylinder pedestals!



Hmmmm. So what aren’t you telling us?


----------



## fireman32

Hoss said:


> Hmmmm. So what aren’t you telling us?


They were standing when we left, best I can do.


----------



## Duff

Whole Lee Cow!


----------



## elfiii

Those are too good to eat!


----------



## bilgerat

Just amazing!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Geffellz18

Unreal talent!


----------



## fireman32

Figurines are store bought, all else is handmade with fondant.


----------



## fireman32




----------



## elfiii

fireman32 said:


> View attachment 1163866



Eating that one would almost be criminal!


----------



## Hickory Nut

There aren’t enough adjectives to explain my amazement.  Just wow!


----------



## fireman32




----------



## elfiii

The next time somebody tells me a cake looks good Imma send them a link to this thread so they can find out what cake is supposed to look like.


----------



## Paymaster

Her skill is mind blowing!! Her talent is so fantastic, she  deserves her own Food Network show!!!!!


----------



## fireman32

Y’all are to kind


----------



## slow motion

Dang. Just dang


----------



## elfiii

Paymaster said:


> Her skill is mind blowing!! Her talent is so fantastic, she  deserves her own Food Network show!!!!!



Yes she does! Move over Martha Stewart!


----------



## StikEm

I love looking at all the pics, incredibly talented!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

StikEm said:


> I love looking at all the pics, incredibly talented!


Me too. That is pure talented artistry at it's finest.


----------



## fireman32

One for me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

fireman32 said:


> One for me.View attachment 1175220


Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## brownceluse

Wow! That is all!


----------



## georgia_home

I’ll say it again. Your mrs is an artist!


----------



## elfiii

fireman32 said:


> One for me.View attachment 1175220



I want one of those!


----------



## fireman32

One of my top 5 favorites this week.


----------



## tjchurch

She is an artist. That’s simply amazing.


----------



## fireman32




----------



## GottaGetOutdoors

WOW! What an incredible talent!!


----------



## fireman32

Out of this world.


----------



## fireman32




----------



## fireman32




----------



## fireman32

May have shown out a little on this one. Made for my boss’s wife for her 50th birthday.


----------



## fireman32




----------



## 4HAND

Wow!


----------



## Duff

No way I could make myself cut one of those cakes


----------

